# My serious choice



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Right now I have my money that is burning a hole in my pocket. I am wondering how can I upgrade my tank

Should I get a bigger tank?

Any suggestions


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy the biggest tank you have money and a place for and use the 10G asa hospital tank for the big tank.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Didn't you already ask this? I voted for you to get a larger tank.


----------



## bluemerlin (Jan 29, 2005)

You advised me to get a bigger tank, so I'm retruning the favour!

Bigger tank! 10 gallons is too small, and you have much more fun with a bigger tank.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah right now I am looking at my friends 30 gallon with stand filter heater and the works. I will have to see how much $ I ahve after that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Bigger is better! you can get a 55g with filter, hood, lights, heater for $190 at walmart.


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

My favorite is black sand with white rocks. It looks stunning. But, I would definitely go for a bigger tank. That 55gal at Walmart is just begging.....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would definatly go with the 55 gallon if you have the space!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i would say the bigger the better.....go with the 15 gallon if you can!


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I am going to buy my friend's 30gallon for $75 with stand, tank, heater, lights, and chemicals


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

just for the record, I wouldn't buy the 55 kit at wal-mart. in fact I wouldn't buy any of the kits at wal-mart. the filters and heaters that come with them are, imo, junk. I'd get the tank, stand, hood and lights from wherever you can get them cheapest and then get the filters and heaters online. check out www.bigalsonline.com. you can get an aquaclear 500 powerfilter off of bigals for the same price you'd pay for a whisper 30-60 at wal-mart.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I got the 30 gallon! :lol: Now I am just learning that it is bigger than I expected. BUT IT LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOOD :!:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Jason_S @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> just for the record, I wouldn't buy the 55 kit at wal-mart.  in fact I wouldn't buy any of the kits at wal-mart.  the filters and heaters that come with them are, imo, junk.  I'd get the tank, stand, hood and lights from wherever you can get them cheapest and then get the filters and heaters online.  check out www.bigalsonline.com.  you can get an aquaclear 500 powerfilter off of bigals for the same price you'd pay for a whisper 30-60 at wal-mart.


I have all 3 kits from walmart and they are great, in fact Aqua tech improved their filter so it has bio-fiber. They are good starters and you can always upgrade the filter if you have to. The heaters that come with are Whisper and hold the temp constant. I dont see any difference with their lights as really any other, they are florescent and provide enough light


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think my tank is from walmart but I cannot tell. All I know is that it has a regal filter and some unamed heater.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

we do not carry regal at Walmart and havnt so I doubt it.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, OK!! :fun:


----------

